# Highest fare received during surge and brief description of scenario.



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Surge in Tallahassee, 'Noles vs 'Canes football, Sat night. 
The activity was ablaze! Everyone was partying. Thought I'd Uber cuz the surge was all around Tally. As soon as I turned on the app....PING! Great, they were going to tailgate with friends. Made our way close to the stadium and then the traffic! We were inching along v-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y and I suggested they'd get to their destination a lot faster if they walked, but Doll Face (DF) didn't want to sweat or mess up her hair so there they sat, in my back seat while we inched along. Husband Of Doll Face (HODF) was cool, whatever DF wanted to do. After a 43 min ride, 11 miles and a surge of about 3-4 = $120! We all were shocked!!! And HODF thought it'd be about $40!!!! Gotta love it!


----------



## Supreme Heretic (Apr 30, 2015)

I got a 72 dollar fare and a 54 dollar fare after Uber's cut, and those were on a Cleveland Browns gameday. Pretty nice living in the area with the most loyal fanbase in the NFL. I also got a total of 30 bucks in tips besides the fares


----------



## gmc (Aug 6, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Surge in Tallahassee, 'Noles vs 'Canes football, Sat night.
> The activity was ablaze! Everyone was partying. Thought I'd Uber cuz the surge was all around Tally. As soon as I turned on the app....PING! Great, they were going to tailgate with friends. Made our way close to the stadium and then the traffic! We were inching along v-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y and I suggested they'd get to their destination a lot faster if they walked, but Doll Face (DF) didn't want to sweat or mess up her hair so there they sat, in my back seat while we inched along. Husband Of Doll Face (HODF) was cool, whatever DF wanted to do. After a 43 min ride, 11 miles and a surge of about 3-4 = $120! We all were shocked!!! And HODF thought it'd be about $40!!!! Gotta love it!


It just makes you feel good when you get paid like that lol


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

My highest was the weekend before Halloween. Two fellows ordered XL which is me. Pickup was Downtown MSP. They wanted some food so a stop at the BK Lounge then onto their destination about 30 miles away. Surge was 2.9 and all in fare was $220.00. Since it was so high, I had to wait 2 days for verification. All was good and $163 in my pocket. I LOVE SURGE


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Surge in Tallahassee, 'Noles vs 'Canes football, Sat night.
> The activity was ablaze! Everyone was partying. Thought I'd Uber cuz the surge was all around Tally. As soon as I turned on the app....PING! Great, they were going to tailgate with friends. Made our way close to the stadium and then the traffic! We were inching along v-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y and I suggested they'd get to their destination a lot faster if they walked, but Doll Face (DF) didn't want to sweat or mess up her hair so there they sat, in my back seat while we inched along. Husband Of Doll Face (HODF) was cool, whatever DF wanted to do. After a 43 min ride, 11 miles and a surge of about 3-4 = $120! We all were shocked!!! And HODF thought it'd be about $40!!!! Gotta love it!


There is a reason my Halloween ratings were 3.6* for that 24 hours and then my weekly was 4.2*. $20 rides turned into $80-100 for about 3 hours. I watched my rating go from 5.0


----------



## wspanic33 (Nov 3, 2015)

My highest was after Garth Brooks concert. Surge was 3.1 drove them 20 miles or so, $168, cha-Ching! I wish Garth played here every weekend, that concert was easy money!!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Highest surge I got was in the 5.5-6X range on Halloween after a Taylor Swift stadium concert. I made close to $10 a mile on that one.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nomad said:


> 9.9x surge in Charleston, SC on NYE...
> 
> Folly Beach (where the fireworks show was) to James Island to drop off half the pax, then on to downtown for the final drop off.
> 
> 13.3 miles, 30 minutes, and $186.67 in my pocket.


No surge, drive drunk less then a mile. $220.00 cash tip. He just won over $10,000 on a Pick 6 at Turf Paradise. It's just luck with being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Justin B Concert - 2.6 surge, 25 minute ride for 21 miles. $77.35 XL ride My cut $55.69


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

9.3x on New Year's Eve. My cut was $108 for a ride under 5 miles.


----------



## ubermontreal (Dec 11, 2015)

$202 - 7.4x - NYE, it jumped to 9x after I left the city with the client according to other drivers. Went 20km+ to her apartment building in the suburbs. I don't think she even understood what 7.4 meant.

Had one saturday night this week, 2.9x to the burbs, $105.00


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

$130 net for a 25 mile trip in miserable rain to LAX, I think it was a 4 surge. It took 1 1/2 hours to get there and 2 hours to get back. I _did_ get a 5 star rating for that trip and a nice comment from the husband of the passenger.


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

4.9x 18 minute ride 173.00


----------



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

My highest was $133 for an airport run. I had to drive 4 pax 89miles to the college over there. They just ended spring break and we're coming back from LA, CA. They decided to order xl because of luggage. I guess now that I think about it it wasn't surge but it was an easy $133 for a 2 hour run.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

$212.50 on a meter where all can see.

No surprise.

No waiting to be paid.

No bad rating.

No surge.

Uber On!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't recall the multiplyer... But I got $44 for a, normally, $15-18 run


----------



## mouchers (Nov 17, 2015)

Here is a screenshot of my 5.6 Surge received.. No special event not even a holiday. Just 4 friends out bar-hopping on a Saturday night. I got paid $93 in a 22min. drive.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

Best so far, it was after a blizzard, been praying for snow eversince.


----------



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

papavbnmomo said:


> Best so far, it was after a blizzard, been praying for snow eversince.


What were the miles driven?


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

RedDragonQueen said:


> What were the miles driven?


Should be around 25mi, 55 mins


----------



## mouchers (Nov 17, 2015)

papavbnmomo said:


> Should be around 25mi, 55 mins


I did the math your surge was 4.5 ($68.83 X 4.5 = $309.74) I'm guessing that was 70 mile trip. which is still damn good by any means. Is this trip really yours? I don't live where it snows but I don't think I could drive 70 miles in 55min not even in Los Angeles without traffic.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

mouchers said:


> I did the math your surge was 4.5 ($68.83 X 4.5 = $309.74) I'm guessing that was 70 mile trip. which is still damn good by any means. Is this trip really yours? I don't live where it snows but I don't think I could drive 70 miles in 55min not even in Los Angeles without traffic.


5.5 surge on select


----------



## mouchers (Nov 17, 2015)

papavbnmomo said:


> 5.5 surge on select


Nope your Surge total shows $309.74 at 5.5 it should be $378.57... You need to take the Surge total (309.74) and divide it by the regular fare (68.83) = 4.5


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

mouchers said:


> Nope your Surge total shows $309.74 at 5.5 it should be $378.57... You need to take the Surge total (309.74) and divide it by the regular fare (68.83) = 4.5


Dont want to argue but ur numbers are wrong, uber's surge in not 5.5 on top of normal price, but normal price times 5.5, so 68.83 * 5.5 = 378.

Had a 2.1x yesterday, fare 34, surge 37. If by ur calculation, it would be a 1.1 surge.


----------



## mouchers (Nov 17, 2015)

Yup you're right. But i think you're wrong on the mileage


----------



## UberTiger (Jul 29, 2014)

LSU vs Alabama in 2014. 5.2x, 40 mins, just over 18 miles, $296 in my pocket. Back when rates where double what they are now for XL.


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

mouchers said:


> Yup you're right. But i think you're wrong on the mileage


Ur right, i messed up, it was 26 mi, 54 mins


----------



## mouchers (Nov 17, 2015)

haha. How much does uber charge per mile in you area?


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

mouchers said:


> haha. How much does uber charge per mile in you area?


2/mi, .25/min i think its 4 base


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Caught a 3.4 surge for a 40 mile trip..sweet! (yesterday)


MulletMan said:


> SURGE ON!!!!
> 
> View attachment 36796
> 
> ...


----------

